# Replacement Two Step Pulley For 8520



## Matt Roberts (May 19, 2016)

I am hopeful someone can point me in the right direction; I am having a nearly impossible time finding the motor mounted two-step pulley. 

Sadly, I mangled the old pulley removing it.  The drive shaft/pulley were coated in hydrolized oil...the gear puller crushed the pulley. 

Thanks for the help, and sorry for the lame question.

Matt


----------



## David VanNorman (May 20, 2016)

You may have to get a three step pulley and machine off one step. Wholesale tool has a large selection. see what they have.


----------



## wa5cab (May 20, 2016)

If you go that route, be sure before you buy it that you know which step you can safely cut off.  Unless the pulley is solid (not likely) usually, that will be only the largest step.  Clausing probably still carries the OEM pulley.  I've never checked on any of their Clausing mill parts, but they do still carry Atlas lathe parts.  But be prepared to pay current US market costs, not Chinese.

Also, you will need to re-balance the pulley after you cut it.  If you go that route.


----------



## Matt Roberts (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Harland (Sep 7, 2016)

Did you ever find a replacement pulley?
Im looking for an intermediate pulley.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Sep 10, 2016)

I couldn't find one, no luck with Clausing either.  

I'm stuck changing drive pulleys for speed change.  (Embarrassingly) I don't have a lathe, otherwise I would have made one.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, I can't help with the pulley.  But you have a good excuse for acquiring a lathe.


----------

